# וואו בסוף אני אתחיל לקנא...



## avishag2014 (26/5/14)

וואו בסוף אני אתחיל לקנא...  
כמה מחמאות לבחור, אני מצטערת לבשר לכן שהוא תפוס 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





אז... אנחנו אמיתיים לגמרי ואני עדיין לא נרגעת מההצעה הזאת (ידעתי שהוא יפתיע אותי, אבל לא חשבתי שאני אהיה עד כדי כך מופתעת).

אגב אני אבישג, סטודנטית, רגע לפני סיום לימודי קלינאות תקשורת והבחור החמוד הזה הוא נועם, האידיוט שאמרתי לו אתמול כן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

אנחנו ביחד 7 שנים ובאמת הגיע הזמן שהוא יעלה את השאלה, פשוט לא ציפיתי שכל כך הרבה אנשים יקחו בה חלק!

אני מודה ומתוודה שהצצתי בפורום שלכן גם הרבה לפני ההצעה הגדולה אתמול. 

מה שכן, אני קוראת קבוע בפורום מתכונים, אז הבחורצ'יק חשב שזה יהיה משעשע.

בקיצור, רק רציתי להגיד המון תודה על האיחולים (ולספר שאכן היה לי אדבלוק, אבל דאגו להסירו אתמול).

מקווה שתקבלו אותי לפורום שלכן,

אבישג


----------



## לולאה אינסופית (26/5/14)

מזל טוב


----------



## neurotica (26/5/14)

מזל טוב!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ח"ח לארוסך על ההצעה המגניבה ועל זה שהוא דאג להסיר את האדבלוק.


----------



## haych (26/5/14)

מזל טוב!! 
אתם נראים ונשמעים כמו זוג חמוד.
תהנו מההכנות - ואנחנו כאן בשבילכם.


----------



## ronitvas (26/5/14)

מזל טוב וברוכה הבאה 
לפורום שלנו, עכשיו באופן רשמי


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (26/5/14)

ברוכה הבאה


----------



## Raspail (27/5/14)

יהההה איזו הצעה מגניבה!!!!! 
המון מזל טוב!!! איזה כיף!


----------



## פיבי הרטי (27/5/14)

מזל טוב לשניכם


----------



## yael rosen (28/5/14)

מזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
איזה כיף של התחלה! עוד סיפור שתוכלי להכניס לאלבום הזיכרונות סביב חתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ברוכה הבאה לפורום - אנחנו פה לכל שאלה/התייעצות/דילמה/פריקת לחץ וכו..

תחילת תכנון חתונה שמח לכם


----------



## elinoket (1/6/14)

מזל טוב וח"ח על ההצעה המדליקה! 
אנחנו כאן לכל שאלה


----------

